# Rail saw, can't see the need for us.



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

TBFGhost thread about his built in project got me thinking & I didn't want to hijack his thread. 
As previously mentioned, I live/work in the middle of nowhere, so theres a lot of things in the tool world I've never seen first hand. A rail saw being one of those tools. 
I don't hesitate to buy new tools that will make my work better/more efficient, but I don't buy tools just for the sake of buying a new tool. 

Here's our scenario & would like input as to where it would be benificial to the way we work. We do very little fabrication on site. Most everything is built & finished in shop, then installed on site. I've got a cabinet style tablesaw with outfeed table for breaking down sheet goods & an 8" longbed jointer for putting a strait egde on rough lumber. Most of the lumber we buy from the mill comes straight lined on one edge.

The one place I could see a benifit is when we lay a floor & put a border along the end of the run. Currently, I'm using a shop made jig & my skillsaw for this, just not sure I can justify $500-800 just for this pupuse.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

You will find all sorts of uses for one. I cut all my tapers with mine, just cut out a section of hardwood flooring for repair work and moving a heat duct. 

Don't forget that, with a vac attached, there will be no mess inside the house.


I think your back would thank you for breaking down sheet goods before going through the tablesaw.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

even I have one..what more reason do you need?:whistling


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

We can all tell you what we use the rail saw for, and how it benefits us. What I know I cannot do is tell you how it would benefit you. Every one works differently and jobs are all different. I use mine a lot and no longer carry a table saw on the truck. 

My suggestion is purchase the Festool (they have a 30 day return policy) TS 55 and CT 26. Use it, if it doesn't benefit you return it. (If another company has the return policy you can try theirs also.)

Tom


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> You will find all sorts of uses for one. I cut all my tapers with mine, just cut out a section of hardwood flooring for repair work and moving a heat duct.
> 
> Don't forget that, with a vac attached, there will be no mess inside the house.
> 
> ...


tapers are easy on the tablesaw. Use pinner to tack a straitline board to my stock at the taper & give a pass through the saw.

Sheetgoods, I just can't see it being faster than the way I'm doing it now.

mess in the house? Usually if I'm there on a floor, it's either new const with site sand floors, or refinish, so mess is just part of it.

I'm sure I could find uses for one, just trying to justify to myself where it'll pay for itself in time savings, or better quality compared to what I'm doing now.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Tapers are even easier with the rail saw. Two marks, drop the rail on and cut. 

I don't care if it is a new house, remodel, or outside, I always hook up my CT to my Festools, I can't stand the dust blowing in my face. Plus, it will save you time cleaning up in a house. 

You are older then me, tell me you like wrestling sheets of ply to the TS and trying to manage a whole 4x8 piece. 

You can bust the ply to manageable sized pieces and then finish it up with the TS.

I am sure you have to trim doors down. Rail saw is perfect for that, just cut it and hang the door back up, no re-work on the edge you cut. 

With the right clamps for the rail, I can trim the bottom of a door while it is still hanging. They work great for stove cut outs too.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Tapers are even easier with the rail saw. Two marks, drop the rail on and cut.
> 
> I don't care if it is a new house, remodel, or outside, I always hook up my CT to my Festools, I can't stand the dust blowing in my face. Plus, it will save you time cleaning up in a house.
> 
> ...


OK, ou got my attention with door cutoffs, I can see it being a big time savings to the way I do it now. Do you still have to make a score line on veneered doors with a rail saw?

I'm still doing OK with bullin sheet goods, especially when I've got my helper in the shop.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

pinwheel said:


> OK, ou got my attention with door cutoffs, I can see it being a big time savings to the way I do it now. Do you still have to make a score line on veneered doors with a rail saw?
> 
> I'm still doing OK with bullin sheet goods, especially when I've got my helper in the shop.


No. You will get a perfect splinter free cut.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

If you do decide to try the TS 55, it will come with a 48 tooth blade. Use the saw and that blade during the 30 day trial period. You may make some cuts where you think the saw is not right, but it is most likely the blade choice. The accessories are not covered by the return policy. If you decide to keep the saw, then order the blades and other accessories. 

I agree with everything Darcy has listed. I also cut solid surface with mine, with the proper blade. I cut cement backer board and siding with it. 

I stated in a thread in Finish Carpentry, once you start collecting dust, you hate it floating around. I also hook up the CT when ever I use the TS. Most dust I've ever collect on one job was 220 liters, 10 bags in the CT 22 over 5 days. 

Biggest regret I have about the TS and CT, I did not purchase them sooner. 

Cutting back siding with the TS, the rail is held in place with the Rapid Clamp;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ris8_OdlGYc

Tom


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

If you do more than two jobs a year on the floor with inserts, borders, direction changes, etc., and you don't have a rail saw you're working too hard period. Just my .02 worth. 

edit: Hell mine is worth it to me just for cutting doors down and breaking down sheet goods. I won't do subfloor work without it.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

I knew I could count on you guys to help me justify buying a new tool. Now, would one of ya be willing to break the news to my wife? I can PM you her #.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

pinwheel said:


> I knew I could count on you guys to help me justify buying a new tool. Now, would one of ya be willing to break the news to my wife? I can PM you her #.


I'll have my wife do it, she understands the tools pay the bills and put money in her pocket. She's never questioned a single purchase and I've always told her when to expect the delivery of what. And how much.

Tom


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

tjbnwi said:


> I'll have my wife do it, she understands the tools pay the bills and put money in her pocket. She's never questioned a single purchase and I've always told her when to expect the delivery of what. And how much.
> 
> Tom


We're both lucky in that way. I make her sound bad for humors sake, but in truth, her usual question when I need a new tool is something along the lines of, "are you sure that's the tool you actually need & you're not settling for less just to save money?" She's great at upselling my purchases.:whistling


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

My wife thinks my work is a hobby of some type :w00t:


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Tom Struble said:


> My wife thinks my work is a hobby of some type :w00t:


:laughing:


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Pin:


Only about 10% of our work is finish work, and most of that is exterior. I have used a friends track saw on two occasions, and I have to have one. It is just one of those tools that once you use, you will have to have. Other tools in this category for me are: plumb laser, multi tool, sds hammer drill. I worked for many years without these, but I will never be without them in the future.

My biggest problem with the track saw is that the one I used was green of course. Not sure I can justify the grand for the uses I have. Makita is a few hundred less and seems to get good reviews. Randy (Dirtywhiteboy) recently bought an off brand, but I don't think he has posted a review yet.


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

Warren said:


> Pin:
> 
> 
> Only about 10% of our work is finish work, and most of that is exterior. I have used a friends track saw on two occasions, and I have to have one. It is just one of those tools that once you use, you will have to have. Other tools in this category for me are: plumb laser, multi tool, sds hammer drill. I worked for many years without these, but I will never be without them in the future.
> ...


Check out the yellow saw as well. You can get it with both a 52 inch and 102 inch track for under $600.

http://www.tools-plus.com/dewalt-dws520ck.html

The 106 inch festool rail is $295, and the makita is like $280, so the festool with 2 rails is almost $850 and the Mak is about $680.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> No. You will get a perfect splinter free cut.


Nearly perfect.:thumbsup:


----------



## ArtisanRemod (Dec 25, 2012)

How do you rip a tapered piece of 2 1/4" flooring with a TS? I'm trying to justify the use of one as well.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

ArtisanRemod said:


> How do you rip a tapered piece of 2 1/4" flooring with a TS? I'm trying to justify the use of one as well.


Like this,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3wovWUO61Y&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Tom


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Wanted to thank everyone for showing me that we really have a need for this saw. I had to make a 12' cut on a floor this week but my other 2 rails & connectors had not came in. I took the saw & 1 rail & just kept advancing it along the chalk line. Worked well, but I can see where 3 rails woulda made that a piece of cake cut.

Building an entertainment center & a couple end tables this weekend for a client. Done the normal glueups with jagged ends from multiple boards being glued up. Normally, I'd break out the tablesaw sled & make 2 cuts on the table saw. Didn't have to since I now own a track saw.:thumbup:

Again, preciate everyone talking me into making the purchase. Won't take long to pay for itself.:clap::clap:


----------



## D.S.I. (Jul 23, 2011)

So I got my Makita saw and 55" rail this week and I am worried about the rail. On a flat surface the ends bow up a bit, only probably an 1/8" on each side, but more than I want, I think. It actually acts like a Teter toter too. Is any curve acceptable or should it be returned?


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

pinwheel said:


> Wanted to thank everyone for showing me that we really have a need for this saw. I had to make a 12' cut on a floor this week but my other 2 rails & connectors had not came in. I took the saw & 1 rail & just kept advancing it along the chalk line. Worked well, but I can see where 3 rails woulda made that a piece of cake cut.
> 
> Building an entertainment center & a couple end tables this weekend for a client. Done the normal glueups with jagged ends from multiple boards being glued up. Normally, I'd break out the tablesaw sled & make 2 cuts on the table saw. Didn't have to since I now own a track saw.:thumbup:
> 
> Again, preciate everyone talking me into making the purchase. Won't take long to pay for itself.:clap::clap:


 This is a great example of how well this site works when people have an open mind and ask for help.

I'm proud of you Pin :thumbsup:

Now all we have to do is Get Leo to go cnc:laughing:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

But I already bought the ts55....


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Leo G said:


> But I already bought the ts55....


Until it springs to life and slices and dices all by itself, you aren't quite there.:laughing:

You would be sooooo good at it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Ya I know. I had a guy call me up years ago offering me a job to run/program the CNC at their shop. He offered me $7/hr and apologized for doing so. He was a hired employee too. Just trying to find the right sucker for the job. Wasn't me.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

pinwheel said:


> Building an entertainment center & a couple end tables this weekend for a client. Done the normal glueups with jagged ends from multiple boards being glued up. Normally, I'd break out the tablesaw sled & make 2 cuts on the table saw. Didn't have to since I now own a track saw.:thumbup:
> 
> Again, preciate everyone talking me into making the purchase. Won't take long to pay for itself.:clap::clap:


For jointing boards, place the 2 boards next to each other, clamp, place the rail at the seam, make the cut. The boards will be a perfect match, the blade takes off a touch on each board.

Wait until you have to straight line boards, no better way than a rail saw.

Cut on extruded foam.

Tom


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Leo G said:


> Ya I know. I had a guy call me up years ago offering me a job to run/program the CNC at their shop. He offered me $7/hr and apologized for doing so. He was a hired employee too. Just trying to find the right sucker for the job. Wasn't me.


 Bla bla bla :laughing:

I can tell you this with a high level of certainty;

Eventually you will make more than $7 an hour. :whistling

You have the perfect combo of practical knowledge and engineering mind. A duck to water. Just sayin, again


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

So, when I come out to visit you I'll get to take Betsy out for a spin, right?


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

D.S.I. said:


> So I got my Makita saw and 55" rail this week and I am worried about the rail. On a flat surface the ends bow up a bit, only probably an 1/8" on each side, but more than I want, I think. It actually acts like a Teter toter too. Is any curve acceptable or should it be returned?


Return it, it should be flat as a pancake, so to speak. At least until someone steps on it.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

My casa, your casa

I would love to show you around the block. It would be tons of fun.

Just a warning;

Your wife would hate me when you tell her how much money you want to spend. :thumbup:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

If it's business then it's none of her business.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Leo G said:


> If it's business then it's none of her business.


 Then start by telling her you need to take a business trip to Shaky Town


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

D.S.I. said:


> So I got my Makita saw and 55" rail this week and I am worried about the rail. On a flat surface the ends bow up a bit, only probably an 1/8" on each side, but more than I want, I think. It actually acts like a Teter toter too. Is any curve acceptable or should it be returned?



Mine was the same way. Just figured it got bent in shipping. I put it on the edge of the bench & tweaked it little by little till it laid flat. Wasn't a big deal. Located center of the bow & started about 9" from the center & applied pressure, moved a couple inches, repeat, moved a couple inches, repeat. Took a whole 2-3 minutes till it was laying flat. Apply pressure along the rib.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Gus Dering said:


> This is a great example of how well this site works when people have an open mind and ask for help.
> 
> I'm proud of you Pin :thumbsup:
> 
> Now all we have to do is Get Leo to go cnc:laughing:



I've come to realize because of this site, how little I do know about many things. Being in such a rural area, I've been sheltered from a lot of tools & techniques. You guys have cost me a lot of money, but I believe I've made a lot more because of things I've been exposed to on this site.

As for Leo, I can't help ya there:laughing:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I don't need help. You could always set up a fund for me and collect donations. I'm not that proud :w00t:


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

Here's a nice rail saw video.. must be the ts55r is coming soon? 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMi3VmwLJWw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Cut these pcs with a combination of the rail saw and tablesaw.



















Would have been possible to do it all on the TS but the track saw made it easier.


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

Leo G said:


> I don't need help. You could always set up a fund for me and collect donations. I'm not that proud :w00t:


Leo 
there was a guy here from Hartford looking for a shop to set his CNC machine in. I think the deal was you house it and get to use it.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Still not sure I could power one. I have a 100 amp 3PH system. I have another unused meter that I could start up and get another 100 amps. But that would mean another set of electric bills because I would need to pay all the other fees besides the electrical generation charge.

Space might even be an issue. The cnc, controller and DC can take up a good amount of room.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

It would sure be worth it Leo.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

But I don't want to learn another cabinet program, it needs to be a Thermwood CNC


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Opportunities are usually disguised as hard work, so most people don't recognize them. 
~Ann Landers


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

Brian Peters said:


> Here's a nice rail saw video.. must be the ts55r is coming soon?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMi3VmwLJWw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Is that our Warner?


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

r4r&r said:


> Is that our Warner?


It is in fact....


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

r4r&r said:


> Is that our Warner?


Holy chit  Where the hell is he? You’d think he’d be strutting his stuff around here. 

He’s taller than I imagined – but just as ugly :laughing:


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

r4r&r said:


> Is that our Warner?


Very nice commercial! That explains his old ts for sale..nice job Darcy!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Busted.


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO (Jan 10, 2012)

Nicely done video! Awesome beard Warner.

Wish I had a track saw already (it's in my wish list). Today I had to cut down eight 2480 closet bypass raise panel painted door slabs in a finished home I trimmed last year (owner finally got the carpet in). So I had to drag each slab out to my horses, mask off and razor score each cut, and then drag each one back in. The whole time I was thinking "Darn it... I know there's a quicker way".

Here's a pic of the mess. I used some of the owner's carpet remnants for the horses.

So...yeah...I'll be getting one soon.


----------



## wnc viking (Aug 4, 2011)

Nice video I think a rail saw is in my future.


----------



## wnc viking (Aug 4, 2011)

When cutting hard wood floor dose that destroy blades fast


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

wnc viking said:


> When cutting hard wood floor dose that destroy blades fast


Not as long as you don't cut through nails. Even a nail here and there is not a huge deal.

I made two cuts down the middle of a board so I could pull that section out, move a heat vent and patch the floor back in.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I had to cut out a damaged Pergo plank. The saw depth can be set accurately enough where the blade did not scratch the DriCore sub floor. I have to change 2 damaged prefinished oak planks on a floor I'm doing. The dumb ass doing the install dropped a tool on it.

Tom


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

The 55r has a micro adjust for the depth. I cut right down to the tar paper under the oak floor, but did not cut the paper. Silly Festool's.


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Busted.


So how does one go about landing a Festool commercial?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> The 55r has a micro adjust for the depth. I cut right down to the tar paper under the oak floor, but did not cut the paper. Silly Festool's.


Too bad they can't convert their fen mm into inches for us


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Too bad they can't convert their fen mm into inches for us


This comes with a sticker to go over the metric scale. 

I actually prefer the scale in mm.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

r4r&r said:


> So how does one go about landing a Festool commercial?


You have to have a beard.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Great job on the promotion video Warner:thumbsup:
When that guy Steve was in town at WoodCrafters I let him know what a good representative of the green you were!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> This comes with a sticker to go over the metric scale.
> 
> I actually prefer the scale in mm.


Oh :blink: the one I was using was about8to 10 years old:whistling


----------

